# BUSAN | New campus of the Busan University of Foreign Studies (BUFS)



## Busanite (Apr 11, 2013)

*부산외국어대학교
Busan University of Foreign Studies
Пусанский университет иностранных языков
Пусанський університет іноземних мов*

Busan University of Foreign Studies (BUFS) is a one of the best universities in the field of foreign languages in the Republic of Korea. It located in Nam-gu (district), Busan Metropolitan City, the Republic of Korea. 8,000 students are major in Korean, English, Japanese, Chinese, Russian, Portuguese, Spanish, Burmese, Vietnamese, Indonesian, Malaysian, Arabian, Italian, Kazakh, Turkish, Uzbek, French, German, Hindi and Thai. 

BUFS plans to construct a new campus on the slope of Mt. Geumjeongsan in Geumjeong-gu (district), Busan Metropolitan City. It will be open in March 2014.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems very nice


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

VERY nice


----------



## PontayMontay (Apr 19, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Caleb15 (May 8, 2012)

this looks awesome!!


----------

